# Other Pets > Horses >  More pics of the filly, she comes home next weekend!

## SlitherinSisters

Here are some more pics of the filly, you're probably getting tired of seeing her, but I'm excited about her  :Razz:  It has been a little over two months since she was on our farm!

My sis is riding her. She has been stalled all spring so the sun hasn't turned her coat the nice glittery bronze color yet.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

And just for fun, here is a picture of her three years ago, about 1 hour after she was born.

----------


## Wapadi

Great looking Horse!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-23-2011)

----------


## akaangela

So beautiful.

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-23-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Awwwww!  She is so pretty Stephanie!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-23-2011)

----------


## JulieInNJ

Aw, how pretty!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-23-2011)

----------


## llovelace

She looks great Stephanie  :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-23-2011)

----------


## aldebono

What a nice girl!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-23-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Thank you everyone! She is an awesome horse! She's very smart, but has the attitude of a goofy dog, sweetest horse ever!

----------


## youbeyouibei

Pretty eye and head on her. Is she dappled bay or is that just the light? Hard to tell in some of the pics and my eyes are less than stellar, lol! Quarter Horse or...? Regardless, she's a good looking horse!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I love her head, she's a beautiful filly! I'm biased of course  :Razz: 

She's actually a dappled buckskin. She was stalled all spring at the trainer so the sun wasn't able to color her up. And she is a quarter horse  :Smile:  

Here is a picture from Tuesday, it's a crappy cell pic, but you can see her color a bit better. 


Another cruddy pic, but this is her color in the summer, she loses her dapples in the summer and turns into a nice bronze buckskin like her sire.

----------

_Christine_ (01-21-2012)

----------


## Melissuhhh

Your so lucky! I wish I had me a couple of horses.

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-22-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Your so lucky! I wish I had me a couple of horses.


I never take for granted how lucky I am. I couldn't live without horses in my life. We have four on the family farm. My mare is 23 years old, about to turn 24! She's still doing great and I still ride her, but I take it easy on her now. She trips a lot more and gets stiff during the cold months. 

This is the newest pic I have of her, it was taken the same day as the one with the filly on my cell. She's the brown and white paint. She hardly gets tied up anymore because she just follows me around like a puppy.

----------

